# 1915 columbia chainless info wanted



## pedal4416 (Feb 3, 2009)

hi, i just got my parts back from being nickel plated and now its time to finish the restoration. the only info i have found on this bike (model 404) is on first flight bicycles page and its not very informative on my model. i also cant find any pictures of it all original so its hard to see what the grips and pedals look like ( i know ill never find the original columbia ones!) can any one help me out with any more info?


----------

